# mixtapes



## drunken marauder (Feb 6, 2009)

Hey umm yea. I was reading on a forum some where about a monthly mail order type mixtape exchange. Was wondering if people were up for exchanging mixtapes like once a month like get a list and every month you send a tape to a different person and recieve a random tape. Is anyone interested or know where I can find the post I was drunkenly reading??


----------



## rideitlikeyoustoleit (May 24, 2009)

I think the old post you are talking about was mine. I started a monthly tape swap a couple years ago. It was pretty cool, I had a list of everyone who participated email and addresses, and once a month I would pair people up and let them know who theyhad. By the end of the month, all the people who didn't get tapes from their flakey partners would be mailed spares by me.

It was really cool, but I had to deal with so many flakey people that I gave up.


----------



## jabbyscabby (May 25, 2009)

that sounds sick ... im down to start this up again


----------



## rideitlikeyoustoleit (May 25, 2009)

It was pretty easy to start with use of the internet, the only thing that sucked was people not commited enough. But that is something that can easily be weeded out.


----------



## rideitlikeyoustoleit (May 25, 2009)

That's a good question...


----------



## Arapala (Jun 4, 2009)

Arrow, hmm you could download it all! There are lots of punk music blogs, and you can find almost anything on the net these days.

Heres my blog, full albums for free.
Seeeing Red

But getting an MP3 onto a tape isnt the easiest thing to do ever. Takes a bit of time, but its fun!

Also, i would love to do something like this, so if anyone is starting this i'd be more than down.


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2009)

I dumpstered a few days ago, a tape deck recorder with a mic input, just plug a two ended head phone chord from you pc to your deck and its smooth sailing!


----------

